# windows xp



## Humble Abode

If you are the administrator on the computer you have to log as the administrator. By default windows only gives full control of the computer to the primary user.


----------



## DIYER33

that's what I thought. Now the second problem is that my son is the primary user and he lost the password. Is there any software outhere that can do that, I mean find the password. I know it most be illegal. But then what are my options. I was thinking of formatting the hard drive but again I have no permission to do that. If I delete the primary user and create a new one I think my computer/windows won't like that because maybe everything is created under the primary user. Right?


----------



## MinConst

There are a few ways to do what you need. One is this. If your drive is not NTFS file system which you can tell by looking at my computer and right clicking on the C: drive getting the properties and seeing if the file system is NTFS or FAT. If it is FAT then you can boot to a Windows 98 floppy and cd to the directory that contains the files and delete them in DOS. Del "filename.ext" no quotes and .ext is .mp3 in this case. Now if your file system is NTFS that won't work. There are utilities to reset a password but they are not freely available. I have one at work but can't share it. And I'm on vacation this week.
Reloading the computer will get rid of them and you can do that even if your not the Admin, just boot to the Windows XP CD, and follow the prompts. When it asked to delete the partition do so. This is a last resort type of fix. If your son is the primamry user and has Admin rights he can delete the files.
You might also try logging into the system as administrator with no password, maybe there was none set.
Good luck, and when you get it fixed you should be the Admin of the computer. Don't give the boy the password and you will have the control you need in the future.


----------



## DIYER33

Sounds to me like I am going to have to Reload Windows xp again. At least I have backed up all my importan info. Here goes nothing. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## joewho

There's a few things you could try, but can you get to control panel, user accouts/change the way users log on, and uncheck "use welcome screen". Reboot, when the logon screen comes up, just type administrator for username. If no password was set for logon, it should boot up giving you admin rights.

While in user accounts, see which one's have admin rights, it should be listed, and maybe try fast user switch to an admin account. There is really no need to re-install windows.
I think you may be already logged on as admin, or your son is. You may try going to properties of the mp3 to see if it's a read only file, uncheck "read only" and try.


----------



## NothingsLevel

Before you give up and reinstall everything, try http://www.loginrecovery.com/


----------



## Bonus

Google "password crack" and you'll find various methods that may work. Check that you have EVERYTHING backed up. I did something similar once and forgot my address book which was on the desk top, bummer.


----------



## tim.root

Bonus said:


> Google "password crack" and you'll find various methods that may work. Check that you have EVERYTHING backed up. I did something similar once and forgot my address book which was on the desk top, bummer.


I'd stay away from those sites. Chances are you'll get a virus and end up formatting anyway.


----------



## pcrepairsdirect

Hi, If you do not want to re-format www.pcrepairsdirect.co.uk could recover the password for you and reset it to one of your choice for a very low price. Do not give your son the admin password again because the administrator should have access to all users folders. In future you should be able to navigate to your sons account and delete any files in question without a problem. 

If you require any pc repairs please consider www.pcrepairsdirect.co.uk


----------



## joewho

I have a program (legal) that will change the password and allow access to anything on the computer. Problems that arise are that in an open forum, we don't know the OP and if it really is the sons computer.

Not disputing the OP, but not giving someone access based on a thread.


----------



## PSHome

is it xp home or professional


----------



## PSHome

there is a little hack that you can do if you xp home there is also another way with xp professional as long as you can get into a user that has administrative privileges. xp home you want to boot up in safe mode and then log onto as administrator. then you will be abole to delete users. xp professional if you can get into it with a user that has admin priveleges go to the command prompt starT>run>cmd type net user <username that you want to change the password> <newpassword>*
expamle net user joe password* that will change that password of the account that you can access and then you will be able to access that account with your new passowords. of the file that you cant delete there is a program called Unlock try it out it works good 
Any software that you may concider illegal is auditing software 
the only illegeal software are malicious software tended to do harm not help


----------



## Joba Fett

Anyone who "forgets/loses" the password, shouldn't be on a PC. 
That is downright &%$*#!.
Personally, I think your kid is BS'g you....


----------



## NothingsLevel

JGarth said:


> Anyone who "forgets/loses" the password, shouldn't be on a PC.
> That is downright &%$*#!.
> Personally, I think your kid is BS'g you....


If you've never forgotten a password, either you have fewer than 4, or you're making them far too easy.

Of the roughly 80 passwords I have between home & work, I forget at least one of them weekly (luckily I keep them written down, encrypted, so I can look them up).


----------



## Taipans

JGarth said:


> Anyone who "forgets/loses" the password, shouldn't be on a PC.
> That is downright &%$*#!.
> Personally, I think your kid is BS'g you....


Rule is to not use the same password across all accounts. Expecially banking, financial accounts along with anything else thats important. That way someone finds out one they cannot access everything you have. Point being I from time to time will forget a password now and then. Expecially when some sites force you to use various combinations of letters and numbers. (my bank) So I wouldn't be so harsh on his kid... plus he is just a kid. :jester:


----------



## Rasputin

Actually, try this:
http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html

We use it all the time in our office to reset Administrator passwords when people forget them.


----------



## Taipans

Rasputin said:


> Actually, try this:
> http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html
> 
> We use it all the time in our office to reset Administrator passwords when people forget them.


Very handy!


----------



## Rasputin

Taipans said:


> Very handy!



And no reformatting, either! :thumbup:


----------



## tverhoef

*you got it*

whos computer is It? and if you have windows XP you should have your own log in start up.



jarg said:


> I have a problem. I am trying to delete some files in my computer I think they are mp3 that my son downloaded but I get this window poping up saying something about I need administration permission to delete the following files. Is this happening because I am log in as a secondary user?
> any help will be welcome.
> 
> Thanks.


----------

